# General > Biodiversity >  HUGE!!! moth but what kind is it?

## highlander

Was sitting in the kitchen when i heard something hitting the window, now i HATE moths, i am a total basketcase if i walk into a room and a moth is in it, so i was so brave in the kitchen taking this photos and sent hubby outside to get a better view for me lol can anyone tell me what kind this is, btw as i am typing this the MONSTER is still flying at the window.

----------


## highlander



----------


## highlander



----------


## highlander



----------


## highlander



----------


## highlander



----------


## Anne x

A ugly Moth

----------


## lorr_mun14

it looks total evil!!! was it after you?

----------


## Sandra_B

Wow! That's impressive.

----------


## highlander

Now that i have got over the shock from last night, i was looking over the photos and thinking to myself i have now lost the plot! This picture is saying to me ' Hey im cute really'

----------


## highlander

This picture is saying 'GAWD, quit flashing at me, im getting dizzy' lol 
Now i must go and lie down again as this has brought back the scary moments and mental note to keep windows shut incase he comes back with his friends!!!

----------


## kas

Not sure but possibly a Convolvulus Hawk-Moth (which is not showing its striped body)???

Photo looks similar here, I am sure someone will put me right if not. I would be going nuts if that was flying around inside the house.

http://www.essexfieldclub.org.uk/por...us%20Hawk-Moth

----------


## Pterodroma

Just to confirm Kas's ID - what you have is a beautiful Convolvulus Hawkmoth. I put a picture up of one a few days ago with a few notes about it. This the third I know about in Caithness in the last week.

Highlander - would you mind sending me a PM with the exact location (grid reference would be helpful) and date so that we can include it in the Caithness moth records data base?

----------


## sids

That's the adult (imago) form of the hairy brottag.

----------


## highlander

> That's the adult (imago) fom of the hairy brottag.


OMG!!! i hope not as there is a few of those cheeky chappies in the garden and i thought they were cute, oh plzzzzzzz no more scary thoughts!

----------


## lynne duncan

my daughter loves moths and sghe would have loved to have seen this one (she's only 6)

----------


## Pterodroma

My Caithnessian is not good enough to know what a "hairy brottag" is but I assume that it is a caterpillar. The Convolvulus Hawkmoth is a migrant from continental Europe and it is highly unlikely that it can breed successfully in UK, certainly any caterpillars would not survive into adulthood. Highlander's moth has travelled a great distance before knocking at her window and like all travellers should be given an hospitable Caithnessian welcome!

----------


## Lavenderblue2

OMG Highlander, that is a humongous moth!!  

Keep him up at your end o' e' hill - those eyes belong on an owl  ::

----------


## ciderally

dont know about the moth...but the photos are pretty good.......but rather on your window that mine....tee hee

----------

